# Report - dos Santos/Mir, Cain/Bigfoot for 146.



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

> MMA Facts ‏ @FactsMMA
> #mmaNews Reports of Mir to fight JDS. Silva to fight Cain. Mitrione to fight Roy.
> 10:07 PM - 4 Apr 12 via Twitter for Android · Details


Logical, I was never big on this card and was only buying it due to the fact I buy everyone anyway so the change doesn't effect me too much I was just hoping they'd scrap the whole Heavyweight card and replace Gonzaga/SDR and Hunt/Struve with Barboza/Dunham and Brandao/Elkins.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Logical, I was never big on this card and was only buying it due to the fact I buy everyone anyway so the change doesn't effect me too much I was just hoping they'd scrap the whole Heavyweight card and replace Gonzaga/SDR and Hunt/Struve with Barboza/Dunham and Brandao/Elkins.


I have no clue why they have to change everything around all of a sudden.

They can just move Cain back a card. Maybe they really want Cain on the co-main event. 

JDS/Mir
Bigfoot/Roy
Struve/Hunt
Rosario/Gonzaga
Dunham/Barboza

That would still be a good card. Real good card.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I would prefer, 
JDS/Mir
Cain/Bigfoot
Roy/Gonzaga
SDR/Mitrione


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I have no clue why they have to change everything around all of a sudden.
> 
> They can just move Cain back a card. Maybe they really want Cain on the co-main event.
> 
> ...


Told ya so, realistically it's unfair to keep pushing Cain back it's a loss of revenue and really who where they going to match him with?

I would have prefered 

Mir/JDS
Cain/Big Foot
Nelson/Hunt
Mitrione/Struve


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Told ya so, realistically it's unfair to keep pushing Cain back it's a loss of revenue and really who where they going to match him with?
> 
> I would have prefered
> 
> ...


I would have pushed him back 1 month and had Russow leave and ended up with Cain/Werdum in Brazil. Werdum is a better fighter than Bigfoot.

Cain doesn't HAVE to be on that card. Cain/Werdum is a better fight than Cain/Mir in my eyes. And it certainly is better than Cain/Bigfoot.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I would have pushed him back 1 month and had Russow leave and ended up with Cain/Werdum in Brazil. Werdum is a better fighter than Bigfoot.
> 
> Cain doesn't HAVE to be on that card. Cain/Werdum is a better fight than Cain/Mir in my eyes. And it certainly is better than Cain/Bigfoot.


Considering the UFC wants to badly do a rematch between Cain and Junior it looks like he does.

I know everyone will just say "Well the first fight ended early" but I don't care, there's a reason the first fight ended early and I've got no desire to see a rematch this soon. Hopefully the SF GP winner is brought over to fight Junior after he demolishes Mir and Cain and Werdum can fight for the top contender spot.

I just can't think of a more unappealing fight at this time than dos Santos/Velasquez II.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Is it still a title fight? 

Anyways to me this card just got way more predictable.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

systemdnb said:


> Is it still a title fight?
> 
> Anyways to me this card just got way more predictable.


No reason why it wouldn't be.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

MikeHawk said:


> No reason why it wouldn't be.


I'm sure Dos Santos doesn't care because he's a badass but I'm sure a few of the champs wouldn't want to change opponents on short notice.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Good adjustments by Joe Silva. Still bummed about Reem & JDS. Would have been the HW striking match of the year. Irony. Lesnar is back with the WWE and Mir gets another title shot. I really wanted the trilogy. Mir is gonna get waxed by Junior. No way I see Frank taking JDS down. Mir will be forced to stand and it will be lights out for Frankie. Junior's hands are way faster, more accurate and his timing is impeccable. I see Mir getting finished with a barrage of punches by rd. 2 or 3.
...I see Cain quickly dismantling Silva and pulling off a beatdown similiar to what Cormier did. Cain by TKO rds 1 or 2.
...Nelson & Mitirone will be an awesome fight. I think with Matt's huge reach advantage, he'll light up Nelson quick. If Roy gets Matt down, much different ballgame. That's Roy's world but Mitrione has good TDD. Don't know if Nelson will get KO'd with his titanium chin but he's gonna take a beating unless he gets Matt to the ground.
...Still an excellent card that still has serious barnburner potential...


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

The JDS/Mir match up is an interesting fight. The closest thing we can find to a weakness in JDS's game is his sub defense (im not saying he has poor defense, its just that his only loss comes from a sub). Im willing to bet that Mir spends a ton of time working on his wrestling between now and then, because getting JDS down and subbing him is pretty much his only shot. 

Meathead/Roy is gonna be a sick fight as well.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

JDS will KO Mir in the first round.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

could you imagine if Mir won somehow, I'd want to see that just to see everyone crap themselves at how unlikely it was to happen.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cool, they've tried to keep the card intact and this is the best they can do, they're not going to drop the HW thing, people are looking forward to it.

Awesome to see Mir in a title fight, he's the only guy worthy. Shame that JDS is an awful fight for him.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

If this is correct you know JDS agreed to it happily and will view this as a REVENGE FIGHT. You broke my mentors' arm now I break you. It's my time!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> If this is correct you know JDS agreed to it happily and will view this as a REVENGE FIGHT. You broke my mentors' arm now I break you. It's my time!


Yeah JDS is not an emotional fighter but revenge may be a factor in this fight, it happened recently.

Wouldnt be surprised if its not about revenge for Junior though, Nog didnt tap and we all know what happens, JDS is very humble.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

A JDS fight is stylistically a worst fight for Mir than a Cain fight. 

For Cain fight, chances are higher than for Mir to pull off a submission IF Cain decided to toy with his guard and attempt to control him on the ground.

For JDS, he will definitely keep the fight standing and try to Knock Mir out. And with his TDD, I doubt Mir is able to take the fight to the ground for him to use his submission skill. Of course, not forgetting JDS has a "implied" good BJJ as well. 

But yes. I agree that Mir is possibly the next most deserving guy in the UFC HW division right now to get a title shot base on record wise. Perhaps, JDS also wanted Mir just to avenge for what Mir did to Big Nog (although it really isn't Mir fault for Nog not tapping)


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I love Mir, but he was rocked bad by Big Nog, and JDS is only faster and harder with his hands. Sorry Frank, you would've taken Lesnar in a rematch for the belt...but JDS will turn your lights out. 

(god that really hurt me to say!)


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Still a good card, Reem will be missed though.JDS should rip Mir's arm off and beat him with it in Nogs honor.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

If Mir gets him down he'll finish JDS for sure, but standing it'll be all JDS.

Nelson/Mitrione would turn into a snoozefest I fear.

But if Mir pulls off that Judo throw he pulled on Nelson, I'll be a happy girl lol


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

joshua7789 said:


> The JDS/Mir match up is an interesting fight. The closest thing we can find to a weakness in JDS's game is his sub defense (im not saying he has poor defense, its just that his only loss comes from a sub). Im willing to bet that Mir spends a ton of time working on his wrestling between now and then, because getting JDS down and subbing him is pretty much his only shot.
> 
> Meathead/Roy is gonna be a sick fight as well.


No amount of wrestling is going to help Mir, Carwin a life long wrestler couldn't even come close to getting him down. Mir isn't going to had a sick single into his game any time soon. You do have a point though about JDS' only shown weakness so far has been his sub defense. It will be interesting because we seen that Mir has developed some heart when he recovered in the fight with Nog something he's never done before. And he recovered right into a sub, so I'm interested to see what happens if JDS hurts him and follows him to the ground.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> JDS should rip Mir's arm off and beat him with it in Nogs honor.


why? Nog is a freaking moron for not tapping.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

hellholming said:


> why? Nog is a freaking moron for not tapping.


People say that like Mir really gave him a chance to tap, as soon as Mir rolled him and got his hips low he torqued his arm so fast there really wasn't that much time. Don't get me wrong, it was stupid not to tap, but it's not like there was some epic battle or like Tate v Rousey where Tate was clearly caught in an obvious position. Mir locked Nog up and Nog rolled him and then right back over, a second then it was broken, it happened pretty quickly.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

And Mir should be to blame because he went for it 100% so that Nog wouldn't have had a chance to escape.. Keen in mind, Mir was rocked too, he probably wasn't even aware of what he was doing.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

JDS/Mir - Mir has no change in standup in my books. He can pull of some really crafty sub but I doubt it. 
Fan of both guys. But I just think that JDS is on different level.

Cain/Silva - I see this fight just to comapare who is better Cain or Cormier?  I think the fight will look similar. I see Cain dominating Silva even more. Good comeback fight for Cain. Im happy

Nelson/Meathead - I think that Matt could take this. Im worried that Nelson will be cut after that.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't hate Mir anymore so seeing him get Knocked out for the sixth time of his career won't be the joyful occasion it once was.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Mir handled himself well in his standup for Big Nog and Nelson, kinda put on a clinic it was that impressive, but JDS has too much power and those combinations he throws are on another level to anyone Frank has faced. If Frank was facing anyone else for the belt...he'd have a shot.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't think Mir can even get JDS against the cage letalone to the ground. On the feet this is pretty one-sided, goodnight Frank.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

rygu said:


> I don't think Mir can even get JDS against the cage letalone to the ground. On the feet this is pretty one-sided, goodnight Frank.


The good news for Mir is I'm sure his wrestling is top notch having been training for Velasquez, and if he can make JDS chase him and clinch with him he'll do okay.

But really if Junior connects once with one of his overhand sledgehammers Mir's done.

I doubt this fight will make it past the first half of the first quarter.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

LizaG said:


> *I love Mir, but he was rocked bad by Big Nog, and JDS is only faster and harder with his hands.* Sorry Frank, you would've taken Lesnar in a rematch for the belt...but JDS will turn your lights out.
> 
> (god that really hurt me to say!)


You nailed it. There's no way JDS is following him to the ground after what he did to Nog either. I don't see how Mir has a chance here.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

So... we've decided that mir has no chance huh? once again we have saved the UFC the trouble of actually fighting the fights. 

frank Mir is the most inconsistent fighter in the UFC.

It's a 50/50 chance that he gets KO'd in the first or he breaks JDS's arm.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

oldfan said:


> So... we've decided that mir has no chance huh? once again we have saved the UFC the trouble of actually fighting the fights.
> 
> frank Mir is the most inconsistent fighter in the UFC.
> 
> It's a 50/50 chance that he gets KO'd in the first or he breaks JDS's arm.


I don't know how inconsistent you can call a guy that's been KO'd in the first round 5 out of 6 times going into a fight with the biggest and best striker he's ever faced.

*He's earned his shot*, no one can take that away from him but every other HW fighter on that card has a better chance at beating JDS over Mir.

I would give Mir a 1 in 10 chance at beating JDS, if it goes the distance then maybe a 50/50


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

oldfan said:


> So... we've decided that mir has no chance huh? once again we have saved the UFC the trouble of actually fighting the fights.
> 
> frank Mir is the most inconsistent fighter in the UFC.
> 
> It's a 50/50 chance that he gets KO'd in the first or he breaks JDS's arm.


Exactly this.


JDS is clearly the favourite and has every right to be, but Mir has shown that even when he is down and out he isn't down and out. That said, I do expect JDS to finish him. This won't go to decision that's for sure.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I just dont see Mir having any chance here. He is outmatched so dramatically in the stand up and JDS has shown he has ridiculous TDD. This fight will end either like JDS/Cain or JDS/Carwin either way Frank is getting a brutal beatdown.

I think Cain gets by Bigfoot and Mitrione should have enough to beat Big country.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

John8204 said:


> I don't know how inconsistent you can call a guy that's been KO'd in the first round 5 out of 6 times going into a fight with the biggest and best striker he's ever faced.
> 
> *He's earned his shot*, no one can take that away from him but every other HW fighter on that card has a better chance at beating JDS over Mir.
> 
> I would give Mir a 1 in 10 chance at beating JDS, if it goes the distance then maybe a 50/50


Yes I would call a fighter who KO’d Cro cop and Nog, out struck Kongo,broke Nogs arm, got waxed by Brandon Vera and beaten half to death by Ian freeman …...INCONSISTENT.


you said it yourself... "ko'd 5 out of 6 times..." *+ *" he's earned his shot".... = inconsistent.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Lets not forget before he got the Kimura of death Mir got outstruck and very very nearly KO'd by Big Nog - JDS is stronger, Faster and htis harder than Nog...


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

RIP Bigfoot.

He just got dealt the reaper in this hand...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> RIP Bigfoot.
> 
> He just got dealt the reaper in this hand...



Championship Hangover


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't see Mir getting JDS to the mat. I expect him to crumble like he did in the Carwin fight.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

oldfan said:


> So... we've decided that mir has no chance huh? once again we have saved the UFC the trouble of actually fighting the fights.
> 
> frank Mir is the most inconsistent fighter in the UFC.
> 
> It's a 50/50 chance that he gets KO'd in the first or he breaks JDS's arm.





The Dark Knight said:


> Exactly this.
> 
> 
> JDS is clearly the favourite and has every right to be, but Mir has shown that even when he is down and out he isn't down and out. That said, I do expect JDS to finish him. This won't go to decision that's for sure.


The only way this fight would go to the round, where Mir has a chance to win, is if JDS drops him there and if he does Mir will likely be out cold.

This is a classin striker vs. grappler fight but the grappler has shitty takedowns.

JDS by KO in round 1.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Meathead vs. Nelson a snoozefest? wtf...?

I'm calling it here and now. Bigfoot takes it to Cain.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Meathead vs. Nelson a snoozefest? wtf...?
> 
> I'm calling it here and now. Bigfoot takes it to Cain.


agree and agree :thumb02:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Meathead vs. Nelson a snoozefest? wtf...?
> 
> I'm calling it here and now. Bigfoot takes it to Cain.


I also dont think Cain will have it easy. Bigfoot is huge and Cain will be giving away probably 25lbs + come fight night. If Cain over commits and gets taken down it'll be very hard to get Bigfoot off him.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

Guys how do you think that Silva will beat Cain? Taking him down? This will be Cormier/Silva all over again. Same how Cain defeated Big Nog. Too fast, too crisp, too much better wrestler.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I didn't say Big Foot would necessarily win. I just don't know that it'll be a slam dunk for Velasquez.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Atilak said:


> Guys how do you think that Silva will beat Cain? Taking him down? *This will be Cormier/Silva all over again. *Same how Cain defeated Big Nog. Too fast, too crisp, too much better wrestler.


I agree it is very much like that. Except that no one is giving Silva any credit for making adjustments or being better prepared.

Also Cain just got KTFO. Sometimes that can affect a fighter. plus a long layoff ...We don't know yet....


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I agree it is very much like that. Except that no one is giving Silva any credit for making adjustments or being better prepared.
> 
> Also Cain just got KTFO. Sometimes that can affect a fighter. plus a long layoff ...We don't know yet....


Cain will turn his brown power dial up to 11 and then you'll see.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Boooooooooooooo

**** Mir, Mir vs JDS is a terribly dull fight and an uninteresting stylistic match up.

Everyone join the rally for Hunt vs JDS on twitter. 

Fight fans, assemble.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MaleHairdresser said:


> Boooooooooooooo
> 
> **** Mir, Mir vs JDS is a terribly dull fight and an uninteresting stylistic match up.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Soojooko said:


>


It's actually trending on plenty of other MMA forums and communities, this forum just don't know jack shit about Mark Hunt.

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/4/4...os-alistair-overeem-failed-drug-test#comments

"I agree, Frank Mir should definitely fight JDS..
in a no.1 conteder bout for Mark Hunts INEVITABLE UFC HW BELT!!!!!!!

**** YEAH!! MARK HUNT!!!!"










I think Tushcherer (sp), Rothwell, and Kongo
is as impressive as Cro Cop, Nelson, and Nog, or at least close.

Plus, Mir got a shot two years ago after blasting Kongo, so why shouldn’t Hunt?

Edit: Bas Rutten has joined the Mark Hunt/JDS rally:

Bas Rutten ‏ @BasRuttenMMA 
I am for Mark Hunt against JDS, that’s gonna be a great fight as well!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

MaleHairdresser said:


> It's actually trending on plenty of other MMA forums and communities, this forum just don't know jack shit about Mark Hunt.
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/4/4...os-alistair-overeem-failed-drug-test#comments
> 
> ...


lol, No, just...no.

Chris Tuchscherer was horrible and mostly a punching bag, even a severely faded Cro Cop would pound him into nothing.

Ben Rothwell and Roy Nelson are probably even.

But Kongo? Kongo on the same level as Big Nog? Kongo has always been mediocre and Big Nog just knocked out a top ten Heavyweight.

Have people seriously forgot that Mark Hunt got finished by Sean McCorkle not even two years ago?


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> lol, No, just...no.
> 
> Chris Tuchscherer was horrible and mostly a punching bag, even a severely faded Cro Cop would pound him into nothing.
> 
> ...


People were claiming Nog was done and finished after the Cain fight, hell people were saying that after the first Mir fight, yet all of a sudden he beats Brendan Schaub and he's great again?

Styles make fights and Mark Hunt vs JDS is a much more interesting stylistic match up than Mir vs JDS, especially when you take into consideration that Frank Mir was put on his ass from a big nog jab.










Most MMA communites are really getting behind Hunt/JDS, sucks that this one doesn't.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey I agree it's a fun fight. And after watching Brock bounce off of Overeem I wonder just how strong is Mark Hunt??











....but it aint gonna happen. so we're talking about the match that will.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

oldfan said:


> Hey I agree it's a fun fight. And after watching Brock bounce off of Overeem I wonder just how strong is Mark Hunt??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Given that twitter is exploding with everyone tweeting Hunt/JDS to Dana, there's a real possibility it could happen and I'm gong to put all my effort into supporting it.

Again, styles make fights. What does Mir offer JDS that he hasn't seen time and time again in the past? He's faced the elite BJJ fighter with decent stand up in Werdum and Roy Nelson and he blitzed them both. Mir has terrible take downs, a dodgy chin, decent stand up (some times....) and great submissions.

Junior was originally preparing to face a world class striker and a K1 GP champ. Mark Hunt is an apt replacement. He is a world class striker with excellent hands, the strength of a bear and an epic chin. It makes so much sense.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

JDS needs to KO Mir clean, if he follows him to the ground, Mir will take a limb. I see Mir even playing a little possum and dropping at the first tap just to see if he can get JDS to be overconfident and leap into his guard. If not, hopefully Mir will be smart enough to jump guard, because theres no way he'll be able to take him down otherwise. Its an interesting match up honestly, Mir is the most dangerous jitsu HW in the world and you can never count him out. 

Hopefully Cain puts a huge beating on the Ortiz style head of Silva.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

MaleHairdresser said:


> Given that twitter is exploding with everyone tweeting Hunt/JDS to Dana, there's a real possibility it could happen and I'm gong to put all my effort into supporting it.
> 
> Again, styles make fights. What does Mir offer JDS that he hasn't seen time and time again in the past? He's faced the elite BJJ fighter with decent stand up in Werdum and Roy Nelson and he blitzed them both. Mir has terrible take downs, a dodgy chin, decent stand up (some times....) and great submissions.
> 
> Junior was originally preparing to face a world class striker and a K1 GP champ. Mark Hunt is an apt replacement. He is a world class striker with excellent hands, the strength of a bear and an epic chin. It makes so much sense.


You do realize you are completely wasting your time, right?


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

I've been a big fan of Frank from way back when the first fight I ever saw live on ppv was Mir v Tank. Frank was a LOT quicker in those days, and a hell of a lot lighter on his feet. His technique in boxing may have improved but he has slowed to a very pedestrian and plodding pace, in comparison to all those years ago, and I can see only one result. JDS KO/TKO. It's the worst possible fight for Mir.

LOL at who ever it was on the first page that said Meathead has good TDD. I'd say its his biggest weakness. The fight against Nelson is gonna be a good one though, because they both have iron chins, and Meathead is a LOT quicker and should pepper Nelson with a lot of shots. It will either be an all out stand up war with Meathead winning, or it will simply become the classic striker v wrestler encounter, as Roy will look to avoid Mitrione's strengths and go for his major weakness - defensive wrestling.

I think and obviously hope that Matt will light him up though.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Soojooko said:


> You do realize you are completely wasting your time, right?


It's worth a shot. The fans demanded Nick Diaz, they got it. The fans demanded Overeem, they got it.

Don't underestimate the power of twitter my friend.

Get tweeting people.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

MaleHairdresser said:


> Junior was originally preparing to face a world class striker and a K1 GP champ. Mark Hunt is an apt replacement. He is a world class striker with excellent hands, the strength of a bear and an epic chin. It makes so much sense.


It's simply not appropriate to give him a shot at this point in his career. 

He's won three in a row against mid-tier guys; he lost, what- six in a row before that? Being subbed five of those six? 
And he hasn't beaten a top ten- heck, even a (arguably) top 20 guy, yet.

While I agree it would be a fun(ny) fight, IMO it's just realistic.

.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

H33LHooK said:


> It's simply not appropriate to give him a shot at this point in his career.
> 
> He's won three in a row against mid-tier guys; he lost, what- six in a row before that? Being subbed five of those six?
> And he hasn't beaten a top ten- heck, even a (arguably) top 20 guy, yet.
> ...


Dan Hardy got a title shot against GSP for beating Mike Swick. Any thing in this game is possible.

I'll support Hunt/JDS until the bitter end.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Well still not a bad card but not even half as good as it was before. Dos Santos vs Mir is a good a match up, I look forward to seeing Mir get dropped likely numerous times.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

MaleHairdresser said:


> Dan Hardy got a title shot against GSP for beating Mike Swick. Any thing in this game is possible.
> 
> I'll support Hunt/JDS until the bitter end.


The situations aren't the same.

Mike Swick was supposed to fight Martin Kampmann who just beat Carlos Condit for a title shot, Swick had to pull out and Kampmann got blasted by Daley, then Hardy fought Swick and GSP had just beat Fitch, Penn, and Alves. Koscheck was coming off a KO loss to Paulo Thiago and Fitch had just beat Paulo Thiago.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

if Mir would somehow manage to KO JDS, or even win by submission, I'd laugh my ass off.


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

hellholming said:


> if Mir would somehow manage to KO JDS, or even win by submission, I'd laugh my ass off.


You and me both. 

In fact, what are the odds looking like? This fight has big underdog payoff written all over it.

.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

rebonecrusher said:


> Well still not a bad card but not even half as good as it was before. Dos Santos vs Mir is a good a match up, I look forward to seeing Mir get dropped likely numerous times.


I want JDS to punish Mir throughout the 3 rounds with a BIG KO on the last minute. :thumbsup:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

AmdM said:


> I want JDS to punish Mir throughout the 3 rounds with a BIG KO on the last minute. :thumbsup:



5 rds but theres no way this leaves the 2nd rd. 

This is a more dangerous fight IMO but still an easy win and a good name for JDS' win column.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

The calls for Hunt vs JDS are ridiculous. 

This isn't Japan son, guys with records of 8-7 don't get title shots. especially ones that lose to MCcorkle.

Would it be a fun fight? hell yeah...........but so would Shaq vs Jose Canseco..


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Guy Incognito said:


> The calls for Hunt vs JDS are ridiculous.
> 
> This isn't Japan son, guys with records of 8-7 don't get title shots. especially ones that lose to MCcorkle.
> 
> Would it be a fun fight? hell yeah...........but so would Shaq vs Jose Canseco..


It would be a much more exciting fight than Mir/JDS and that's all that matters.

Who wants to see Mir get KO'd in 40 seconds?

The fans want to see two top class strikers duke it out. Remember? That's why Reem vs JDS was so exciting in the first place. A K1 champ vs the best boxer in the UFC HW division.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

MaleHairdresser said:


> It would be a much more exciting fight than Mir/JDS and that's all that matters.
> 
> *Who wants to see Mir get KO'd in 40 seconds?*
> 
> The fans want to see two top class strikers duke it out. Remember? That's why Reem vs JDS was so exciting in the first place. A K1 champ vs the best boxer in the UFC HW division.


I would imagine everyone, what better sight is there than to see Mir get put out?


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I would imagine everyone, what better sight is there than to see Mir get put out?


Pretty much everyone would prefer to see a back and forth competitive fight rather than a one sided one.

Mir really isn't that hated either.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

MaleHairdresser said:


> Pretty much everyone would prefer to see a back and forth competitive fight rather than a one sided one.
> 
> Mir really isn't that hated either.


I would like to see Mir put to sleep early.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

I think this is the first time we will see Roy Nelson getting stopped.

I mean the size difference here is just crazy! BigFoot is just to big and skilled for Nelson to be able to ride out as a punching bag..i see this ending somewhat same way it did when he faught Fedor


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

VikingKing said:


> I think this is the first time we will see Roy Nelson getting stopped.
> 
> I mean the size difference here is just crazy! BigFoot is just to big and skilled for Nelson to be able to ride out as a punching bag..i see this ending somewhat same way it did when he faught Fedor


Nelson is fighting Mitrione. Bigfoot is fighting Cain.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

BigFoot is shit, why is he getting the opportunity to fight Cain? One win over a way past it Fedor and a lot of trash talking later and he seems to just be up there by default. Also his name is A.Silva.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Nelson is fighting Mitrione. Bigfoot is fighting Cain.


Ok i saw it now.I would bet all my money on JDS..he will knockout Mir in first round.Cain will TKO BigFoot,Meathead will prob get a decision against Nelson.


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I would imagine everyone, what better sight is there than to see Mir get put out?


I don't generally agree with you, but this was spot on.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Nelson is probably ecstatic about the change. He went from getting an ass kicking to giving one. 

As much as I love Mir, I am giving him absolutely no chance in this fight. The only way I see it ending is by 1st round ko for JDS. Hopefully I am proven wrong.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

AlphaDawg said:


> Nelson is probably ecstatic about the change. He went from getting an ass kicking to giving one.
> 
> As much as I love Mir, I am giving him absolutely no chance in this fight. The only way I see it ending is by 1st round ko for JDS. Hopefully I am proven wrong.


Yeah this is a fight where Nelson actually have a chance to win


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Big timmay Sylvia has tweeted he has big breaking news regarding his fighting future... Surely not!!


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Alistair Overeem's T/E Ratio Was 14:1 in Failed PED Test

Apr 5, 2012 - UFC No. 1 heavyweight contender Alistair Overeem produced a testosterone-to-epitestosterone ratio of 14:1 in his failed urine test, Nevada state athletic commission executive director Keith Kizer told MMA Fighting on Thursday, shortly after he learned of the final result.

The average male produces a T/E ratio around 1:1. The World Anti-Doping Agency (WADA) uses a 4:1 standard for positive tests, and NSAC uses 6:1 as its cutoff, a number used by WADA up until 2006.

In NSAC's original statement announcing the flagged result, Overeem was said to have tested at a level higher than 10:1.

Overeem has the right to ask for his B-sample to be tested to ensure the accuracy of the result. That would likely trigger a carbon isotope ratio test, which would determine whether the testosterone in his body was natural or synthetic.

Because Overeem (36-11, 1 no contest) is unlicensed in Nevada, he cannot be punished for the test, but he would face an uphill task in trying to gain a license to fight Junior Dos Santos at UFC 146 as originally scheduled.

Overeem's number is slightly lower than that of Chael Sonnen when he was caught with an elevated level in 2010. Sonnen, who lost to Anderson Silva the day after the test was taken, produced a sample with a 16.9:1 ratio.

To date, the UFC has still not addressed any potential replacement for Overeem, though a source with knowledge of the situation said the promotion would most likely choose former champion Frank Mir to face dos Santos.


http://www.mmafighting.com/ufc/2012...vereems-t-e-ratio-was-14-1-in-failed-ped-test


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I would have preferred to see Mitrione vs Schaub, because i don't see Matt in Roy's level yet and Matt vs Brandon makes sense to see out of those two who evolved more since tuf.
What is made out of Brandon anyway? He hasn't fight since he got ko'ed by Big Nog.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

AmdM said:


> I would have preferred to see Mitrione vs Schaub, because i don't see Matt in Roy's level yet and Matt vs Brandon makes sense to see out of those two who evolved more since tuf.
> *What is made out of Brandon anyway? He hasn't fight since he got ko'ed by Big Nog.*


He's fighting Ben Rothwell in two weeks.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

John8204 said:


> He's fighting Ben Rothwell in two weeks.


Thanks m8.
Someone needs to update wiki.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

As much as I'd love to se Mir tap JDS there is no way that's going to happen, Junior is just as bad of a match up for Mir as Cain was.

Still, Mir is the logical choice here, he's on a nice run with some good names and will be a good win for JDS. I mean if Nogueira, who has only ever finished three people by strikes, ever, can rock and nearly finish Mir with strikes, JDS probably only had to blow on Mir to tko him.

I can't wait for Cain to smash Bigfoot either, I can't stand that alien faced trash talking jackass, watching Cormier KO him was extremely satisfying. Surpised so many people thought Nelson would lose, I'd sure he would KO Bigfoot in the first round.

As far as Nelson vs. Mitrione goes I would have preferred Nelson vs. Hunt, but this should be an interesting matchup, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

You just said it was going to be a snooze fest. Make up your mind, woman!

Edit - My apologies. That was Liza. I sometimes forget there's more than one female poster


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> You just said it was going to be a snooze fest. Make up your mind, woman!
> 
> Edit - My apologies. That was Liza. I sometimes forget there's more than one female poster


You Canadians and your sexism. Thank goodness Toxic and rygu are Canadian, otherwise I would lose all hope...

Kidding, you're one of my favorite posters here 

As far as Nelson vs. Mitrione goes I simply want to see how Meathead fares and if he learned in his loss to Kongo. That was frustrating to watch, I felt like I was watching a bad Napoleon Dynamite dance impression.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> You just said it was going to be a snooze fest. Make up your mind, woman!
> 
> Edit - My apologies. That was Liza. I sometimes forget there's more than one female poster


Yep that was me  sorry about more than one female poster, if you want I can just go haha!

But yeah, has potential to be snoozefest imo


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

LizaG said:


> Yep that was me  sorry about more than one female poster, if you want I can just go haha!
> 
> But yeah, has potential to be snoozefest imo


Only for Roy. He's going to sleep.

This is the perfect test for Matt. If he can't stop Roy from taking him down at will by now, he's never going to stop a real wrestler.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Gotta lot of love for Mitrione, hope he can pull this win off


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Are these fights confirmed? I think they're still just a rumor.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Are these fights confirmed? I think they're still just a rumor.


You're right, it's just rumored.

On his twitter page, Dana just said:



> Mir vs Cain will happen.


Obviously he's changed his mind before. But he said JDS would fight at the event and now he's saying Mir-Cain is still on and those were the two most obvious candidates to replace Overeem. So if both his statements are true, things are going to get weird.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Dana saying "Mir vs Cain will happen" could mean at another event down the line...


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

SigFig said:


> Dana saying "Mir vs Cain will happen" could mean at another event down the line...


That still means Mir is not going to be a replacement to fight Junior, which only leaves one man.....


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Interesting to see where Dana is going with this, but enough with the Hunt/JDS already...the poor guy won't know what hit him.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

LizaG said:


> Interesting to see where Dana is going with this, but enough with the Hunt/JDS already...the poor guy won't know what hit him.


At least do a little bit of proper research before trying to shit on Hunt. And I don't mean just checking a wikipedia page, I mean actually watching Hunts greatest fights and understanding the legend that is.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

MaleHairdresser said:


> At least do a little bit of proper research before trying to shit on Hunt. And I don't mean just checking a wikipedia page, I mean actually watching Hunts greatest fights and understanding the legend that is.


wooooaaaaah, quit to shit on *me* there. I've watched Hunt for a long time okay...I know what he can do, what he can't do, and what JDS can do VERY well.

Hunt has been fortunate as of late and done well I am not denying, but getting the dude into a title fight off of a win against Kongo? I understand it would be awesome for him to pull it off.

So quit the overdefensive 'don't just look at wikipedia' shit you think I'm doing...I understand and know a lot about MMA okay?...so back off sunshine!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

dammit hairdresser, every time you've 'bout got me won over to this ridiculous fairy tale (because Mark is coolraise01, you have to go and be mean to one of my friends.:thumbsdown:

most of the regulars here don't need wiki to *remember* Mark's 6 fight losing streak. Or the way he waddled into the UFC looking exactly like a lazy fat guy showing up to collect a check.

give 'em some credit and respect their opinions if you want the same. Keep this crap up and I aint never letting you cut my hair.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Keep this crap up and I aint never letting you cut my hair.


heh, like you'd ever cut your hair.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Whoa - oldie being the voice of reason? I guess hell just got alot colder 

Nah I kid you my friend :hug: Lovely way of explaining how the board works 

That being said - keep it civil people 

BTW any chance of Werdum being considered? He's got a bout at UFC 147 so I'm guessing it woulnd't be the biggest hassle in the world to be ready a little earlier.

Question is, would he turn down an opportunity to fight in Brazil to fight at UFC 146?


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Budhisten said:


> Question is, would he turn down an opportunity to fight in Brazil to fight at UFC 146?


I don't think the timing would work out very well considering his involvement in TUF Brasil.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I have no interest in seeing Werdum's ears jiggle again as he flops down to the canvas.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't know why people wanna see Hunt fight dos Santos so much, have people forget he's a student of Nogueira? All dos Santos would have to do is get Hunt down and sub him.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doesn't matter who they put in against JDS, he'll be huge favourite against anyone. Overeem was to be his biggest test, on paper.

Hendo says he's up for it, dudes got balls he just wants big fights, that would be a massacre though.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I don't know why people wanna see Hunt fight dos Santos so much, have people forget he's a student of Nogueira? All dos Santos would have to do is get Hunt down and sub him.


I can guarantee you that JDS would want to stand with Hunt and test his boxing. And just because JDS trains with Nog doesn't mean he's got great BJJ, especially in MMA... We've never even seen it.


EDIT: And Hendo is a ******* man's man! doubt he'd get the fight, but he has beaten Fedor and Big Nog at HW before. Still, dude's got balls the size of melons.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

hellholming said:


> I can guarantee you that JDS would want to stand with Hunt and test his boxing. And just because JDS trains with Nog doesn't mean he's got great BJJ, especially in MMA... We've never even seen it.
> 
> 
> EDIT: And Hendo is a ******* man's man! doubt he'd get the fight, but he has beaten Fedor and Big Nog at HW before. Still, dude's got balls the size of melons.


I don't think you need *great* BJJ to submit Hunt, I'm pretty sure Sean McCorkle's not gonna win ADCC anytime soon and he had no trouble at all subbing Hunt.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't see the shame in losing to Sean McCorkle. The man has only three losses, and they're all to top guys.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I don't see the shame in losing to Sean McCorkle. The man has only three losses, and they're all to top guys.


Exactly. I mean, everyone on this forum likes to bash the fighters for having losses to weak opponents that are in the UFC (I'm no different). But, the reality is, everyone in the UFC is pretty much top talent.

All that matters is Mark Hunt has put together 3 wins in the UFC HW division. That's not something that happens very often these days against any level of competition in this division.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

JDS vs Hunt is in my mind the logical match to made, it should be non-title though.

I know some of you hate having non-title fights with champions involved but this is a special se of circunstances, Hunt doesn't deserve a title shot, it's also not very fair for JDS to defend his hard earned title on this short of a notice.


Hunt/JDS is probably the most interesting match-up and it's probably the closest stylistic match-up to Overeem/JDS. If Hunt manages to pull off a miracle then there will be no doubt that he deserves a title opportunity, and with a full training camp for the rematch there will be no excuses that time.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I don't see the shame in losing to Sean McCorkle. The man has only three losses, and they're all to top guys.





MikeHawk said:


> Exactly. I mean, everyone on this forum likes to bash the fighters for having losses to weak opponents that are in the UFC (I'm no different). But, the reality is, everyone in the UFC is pretty much top talent.


Just throwing this out there, but The Hater (that's how I'll always remember him) just lost to Brian Heden, who was ranked 227th in the world at HW by Fight Matrix.

Granted, the fight was kind of at SHW, but in a way that makes it worse. McCorkle always talked about how all his conditioning problems were because of his cut to 265 lbs. But he had a 62 pound weight advantage on a fairly chubby 255 pound HW and lost due to conditioning problems.

I'm not disputing your general point, but I just had to point that out.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Just give me some Hendo!


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

LizaG said:


> wooooaaaaah, quit to shit on *me* there. I've watched Hunt for a long time okay...I know what he can do, what he can't do, and what JDS can do VERY well.
> 
> Hunt has been fortunate as of late and done well I am not denying, but getting the dude into a title fight off of a win against Kongo? I understand it would be awesome for him to pull it off.
> 
> So quit the overdefensive 'don't just look at wikipedia' shit you think I'm doing...I understand and know a lot about MMA okay?...so back off sunshine!


You were quick to discredit Hunt's chin based on the Melvin Manheouf fight, which to me indicates that you don't really know any thing about Mark Hunt, or Melvin.....

One of Hunt's most prized assets is his epic chin and his ability to absorb punishment. He's still the only man to date to take TWO flush Crocop LHK's and survive, but I take it you haven't seen those fights, other wise you wouldn't be trying to bash his chin.

You've probably not seen any of Hunt's Pride fights or any of his legendary K-1 fights. Just his UFC career and quick wiki of the Melvin Manhouef KO.

Edit: @ the other replies in this thread. Yes, the Mccorkle loss isn't good, but his grappling has substantially improved since that fight and there is evidence to to illustrate this. Chris Tuscherererererer might be a crappy MMA fighter, but he is a wrestler at heart and Hunt had no problem stuffing his take downs.

Ben Rothwell is a very solid grappler and I'm pretty sure most people predicted Rothwell to dominate Hunt on the ground and submit him. What happened there? Mark Hunt completely out grappled Big Ben and beat him senseless. Rothwell didn't know what day of the week it was....

Cheick Kongo. Cheick Kongo having bad wrestling is a myth. Kong has won lots of fights through using take downs and landing nasty ground and pound. He's also a very effective wall and staller, he's great at pinning people up against the cage, ask just ask Matt Mitrione. Hunt shrugged off Kongo's wall and stall tactics like it was nothing, just tossed him aside and then proceeded to casually knock him out.

These three fights are all evidence of Hunts evolving and improving grappling game. Is he ever going to be some high level grappler? Highly, highly unlikely. But he's at least proved to be competent enough to out grapple the likes of Rothwell and Kongo.

We have seen hardly any thing of JDS' ground game, so saying because he trains with Big Nog automatically gives him some elite level ground game is a load of nonsense. The only times we have ever seen Dos Santos on the ground for any extended period of time he was submitted..... and swept/reversed (by a beaten and battered Shane Carwin). JDS having an elite level ground game is a myth, there is zero evidence to support such a claim.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

MaleHairdresser said:


> You were quick to discredit Hunt's chin based on the Melvin Manheouf fight, which to me indicates that you don't really know any thing about Mark Hunt, or Melvin.....
> 
> One of Hunt's most prized assets is his epic chin and his ability to absorb punishment. He's still the only man to date to take TWO flush Crocop LHK's and survive, but I take it you haven't seen those fights, other wise you wouldn't be trying to bash his chin.
> 
> You've probably not seen any of Hunt's Pride fights or any of his legendary K-1 fights.


We get it, Hunt has a granite chin, Manhoef hits hard, we've seen both of them fight. That's probably why people think dos Santos would just take him to the ground and end the fight there.

People say a fight between Mir and dos Santos would end early because Mir has a bad chin and while he does a fight with Hunt and dos Santos would be over just as fast as long as dos Santos decided to take him down.

Hunt's ground game is just as bad as Mir's chin, the fact that people *actually* want to see Mark Hunt get a title shot is worrying to me, it truly is. People constantly say it's gonna be an exciting match up and a war as if dos Santos is really gonna throw away everything just to trade strikes with Mark Hunt.

Jesus take the wheel...


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

MaleHairdresser said:


> You were quick to discredit Hunt's chin based on the Melvin Manheouf fight, which to me indicates that you don't really know any thing about Mark Hunt, or Melvin.....
> 
> One of Hunt's most prized assets is his epic chin and his ability to absorb punishment. He's still the only man to date to take TWO flush Crocop LHK's and survive, but I take it you haven't seen those fights, other wise you wouldn't be trying to bash his chin.
> 
> You've probably not seen any of Hunt's Pride fights or any of his legendary K-1 fights. Just his UFC career and quick wiki of the Melvin Manhouef KO.


Please drop this aggressive and obsessive manner of discussion - It'll lead nowhere good.

If you aren't willing to discuss other points of view than your own, you shouldn't be in a forum mate.

As for your point about Liza talking like she hasn't seen Hunt's old fights, you sure are acting like you haven't seen his fight with Melvin.

And yes, he's taken shots from the best - but that was 5+ years ago.

I LOVE Hunt to death as well - he's a legend and a cool dude, but he's not as good as he once was. Either that or the competition has gotten better.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Wonder if there's any chance Overeem will be back on. That's my question. If not I'm sure they'll meet again down the line. Hunt, Fedor, Mir ?, and now Hendo. This is quite the pickle. None really deserve the title shot other than maybe Mir. I'd postpone it as it's still a stacked card. Why force a title shot unless JDS wants to fight then they can do an exhibition/non-title fight. JDS vs Hendo catchweight. 

Everyone is talking about the HWs that I forgot about these fights. 

Evan Dunham vs. Edson Barboza
Jason Miller vs. C.B. Dollaway
Dan Hardy vs. Duane Ludwig

*
BTW: I bet somewhere out there Tim Sylvia is text bombing Dana to let him fight...haha!*


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> We get it, Hunt has a granite chin, Manhoef hits hard, we've seen both of them fight. That's probably why people think dos Santos would just take him to the ground and end the fight there.
> 
> People say a fight between Mir and dos Santos would end early because Mir has a bad chin and while he does a fight with Hunt and dos Santos would be over just as fast as long as dos Santos decided to take him down.
> 
> ...


Read my edit on previous post.



Budhisten said:


> Please drop this aggressive and obsessive manner of discussion - It'll lead nowhere good.
> 
> If you aren't willing to discuss other points of view than your own, you shouldn't be in a forum mate.
> 
> ...


I haven't been aggressive or insulting towards Liza. I'm trying to encourage debate, I don't have to lick any ones ass to debate. I'm completely neutral towards Liza and I have no intentions of trying to offend her in my posts.

Just want to debate, nothing else. If I feel some one is stating an ignorant opinion, then I will express it and back my post up with points, as I did above.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

MaleHairdresser said:


> I haven't been aggressive or insulting towards Liza. I'm trying to encourage debate, I don't have to lick any ones ass to debate. I'm completely neutral towards Liza and I have no intentions of trying to offend her in my posts.
> 
> Just want to debate, nothing else. If I feel some one is stating an ignorant opinion, then I will express it and back my post up with points, as I did above.


Not claiming that you're insulting her. I just want the discussion the be conducted in a friendly manner instead of where this is headed.

That goes for both of you.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> People constantly say it's gonna be an exciting match up and a war as if dos Santos is really gonna throw away everything just to trade strikes with Mark Hunt.


I know he can't see this, but because I do enjoy embarrassing him, here goes. LyotoLegion and others seem to be certain that JDS would simply take Mark Hunt down and submit him. That this would be his go-to game plan. And while it would obviously be the smart thing to do, how can any of you say with such bold certainty that JDS wouldn't risk trading? What is it about his UFC run that leads you to believe he would do anything other than attempt to KO Mark Hunt? 

How many times has JDS gone on record as saying he prefers going for the knockout? How many of JDS's fights in the UFC have ended in a submission? Did he not stand and trade with a once feared striker in Gilbert Yvel? Did he not stand and trade with a world renowned striking legend in Mirko Cro Cop? Did he not just recently stand and trade with a known knockout artist in Shane Carwin? 

The odds are greater that he would indeed stand and trade with Mark Hunt. It seems undeniably clear that JDS is out to make a point that he ought to be the most feared striker in the HW division. His entire UFC career is a testament to this.


----------



## MaleHairdresser (Mar 22, 2012)

Budhisten said:


> Not claiming that you're insulting her. I just want the discussion the be conducted in a friendly manner instead of where this is headed.
> 
> That goes for both of you.


It's really just a bit of banter, I have no animosity towards Liza what so ever.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

MaleHairdresser said:


> It's really just a bit of banter, I have no animosity towards Liza what so ever.


Good - That's the way it should be... Just hard to tell from your previous posts.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I know he can't see this, but because I do enjoy embarrassing him, here goes. LyotoLegion and others seem to be certain that JDS would simply take Mark Hunt down and submit him. That this would be his go-to game plan. And while it would obviously be the smart thing to do, how can any of you say with such bold certainty that JDS wouldn't risk trading? What is it about his UFC run that leads you to believe he would do anything other than attempt to KO Mark Hunt?
> 
> How many times has JDS gone on record as saying he prefers going for the knockout? How many of JDS's fights in the UFC have ended in a submission? Did he not stand and trade with a once feared striker in Gilbert Yvel? Did he not stand and trade with a world renowned striking legend in Mirko Cro Cop? Did he not just recently stand and trade with a known knockout artist in Shane Carwin?
> 
> The odds are greater that he would indeed stand and trade with Mark Hunt. It seems undeniably clear that JDS is out to make a point that he ought to be the most feared striker in the HW division. His entire UFC career is a testament to this.


thanks for writing exactly what I was gonna put down.... saved me the hassle. 

would rep you again if I could.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

MaleHairdresser said:


> That still means Mir is not going to be a replacement to fight Junior, which only leaves one man.....



Dana could just be playing with words... he's a d1ck like that sometimes...

They may throw Mir in vs JDS... and then regardless of the outcome, Cain could fight Mir at a future event.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

the only reason I'd want to see JDS against Mir would be for the champ to avenge Big Nog's arm. If this match does come to be, I hope Junior knocks him the f_ down and submits him brutally


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

At the mo, it seems like Mir/Cain/Werdum are all fine choices if the B sample comes back with bad news. The only people who have really earnt the shot so far imo. Goes to show how far back the rest of the division are behind these guys by the looks of it.


----------

